# Birds Nesting in AC vent



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

That day I turned on my AC and to my surprise, heard a lot of chirping from inside. Turned out that a pair of sparrows are nesting in my AC (Arent inside, probably nesting beside it) Birds (Sparrows, Meynahs) nesting on windowsills, exhaust fan vents, ac vents are common here.
Well, I Havent used the AC since then, but the sparrows are still there. Will it harm the sparrows if somebody turns the AC on? I am not sleeping in my room these days….in the Lounge. So the AC is not being used for the timebieng. 
Is there anyway I could discourage the sparrows from using the same nesting site next year? Anything I could or should do now?
Thanx

PS: Later this night I found a dead chick on the floor...under the AC.


----------



## alea (Jan 20, 2004)

All I can think of is puttting some type of grating over the opening.... 
When I was 16 yrs. old, my mothers dryer started not working so hot.... you guessed it, nest (with very young, featherless robin babies) in the vent. There were 4. My stepdad wanted to suck them out with the vacuum. Of course, that was abhorrent to me, so I reached my arm down in there and pulled out the whole nest, with babies unharmed. I did the very best I could with limited resources, but sadly, they all died. I guess they lived just about 10 days in my care, then died one by one. Didn't mean to be a downer, but anyway, that's what I did... tacked up a piece of screen over the vent.
Alea


----------

